# Oil Spraying?



## JValdez02 (Oct 29, 2019)

I just inherited a 2012 GLI from my father and I've had it for about 2 months now. Left me with various issues to fix but one that concerns me the most is that there is a strange oil leak atop the driver side of the engine. There are oil puddles on the cylinder head, and I see drops from spraying on the coolant reservoir.

Pictures coming soon.


----------



## JValdez02 (Oct 29, 2019)

My bad, the oil is all on the passenger side.


----------



## sandysklar (Oct 21, 2016)

I’ve got the same issue in my 2011 Eos (CBFA engine) ... it’s been like this for 8 or 9 months. It can’t be losing too much oil because the dip stick doesn’t go down that much, but it’s a definite spray.

I think mines coming from the lower timing chain cover, but I haven’t tracked it down yet. My serpentine belt gets covered in oil pretty quickly so I have to keep on top of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

